# ,Lake Milton Open,OVBA



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

June 9, 6:30-2:30 Point View Ramp, $40 a boat. 5 fish 12 inch
1 or 2 anglers per boat,Ohio Valley Bass Anglers


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

What's turnout usually like on your tournaments? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just to point out MC Elite will be on Milton the same day, plan accordingly


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Twitch13 said:


> Just to point out MC Elite will be on Milton the same day, plan accordingly


Lol. Thats why I was asking. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

last year we had 24 boats


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

How many mc elite have? Just wondering. I'm thinking I'm gonna fish the open


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

MC will have 10-15 probably.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Flippin 416 said:


> MC will have 10-15 probably.


I thought that trail folded last year. With that kind of turnout it looks like they should of. A tourney trail with 10-15 boats is a club or Good Ol' Boys Circuit. I'm gonna try to make this open. Does the $40 also include Big Bass? Just checked MC's website. It hasn't been updated since 2011!


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

yes $40 includes BB


----------

